# Southbead 109yb



## MozamPete (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm not familiar with Southbend lathes but this one has come up for auction in my home town.  I can't seem to find the catalogue number (109YB) on the Southbend site but it appears to be a 1938 model 9 x 3 with the 1" spindle bore.   Can someone more familiar with the machine confirm that or give me some more information.

Not actually in need of a new lathe but it looks well featured and thought it may be worth picking up if it goes for a good price and putting it away for a future restore.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 8, 2015)

Can't find much on the Catalog number other than the 'B' for the meatal stand vs cast iron.
Better to look at the Serial Number stamped on the ways tailstock end.
Look here: http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html.
The word "serial number" at the top of the page links to a drawing of where to look for the serial number.


----------



## brino (Sep 9, 2015)

I found something......

See page 4 of the attached, it shows:



If the wear isn't too bad and the price is right, that could be a great lathe!

-brino


----------



## MozamPete (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks Brino, she looks like she is quite a heavy beast.

I also managed to find this (bulletin 29 B) which shows what appears to be a very similiar lathe (apron and headstock/gearbox levels all look the same as the one on page 2) but doesn't list the 109 Catalogue number.

Am I correct that the selector handle on the apron is a power cross feed?


----------



## MozamPete (Sep 10, 2015)

And found this on www.lathes.co.uk




*1937 South Bend 9" Model R*
The introduction of the 9" "Workshop" did not mean the demise of the original, heavier 9" lathe which continued in production for some time as the Model R. This was also the basis for the later 10" lathe, which looked identical but, judging by the numbers still in use, must have been much more popular - one significant improvement being the increase in spindle bore from 3/4" to a much more useful (and remarkable for so compact a machine) 13/8 ".
A simplified version of the R was also listed as the "Junior" model. This was mechanically identical but lacked the option of either a screwcutting gearbox or power sliding and surfacing. All Model R lathes were available for either bench or stand mounting.
A version of the early 9-inch, and possibly the Model R, was sold in Great Britain as the "UNITOL". These had all South Bend identification marks removed, even to chiselling off any letters cast into the bed.

So I think that identified it.  But still not sure reading that description (and the other references I found) if it has a 3/4" or a 1 3/8" spindle bore.


----------



## brino (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Peter,

My lathe is a Southbend "409R",  9 inch swing by 4-1/2' bed. I believe it's from 1939.
Mine has a 3/4" thru hole in the spindle.

I had trouble too finding much info about the lathes with the single quick-change gear box selection lever.
Earlier ones (like the picture in your lathes.co.uk reference above) have no quick-change gears.
Later ones had two selection levers.

Also they produced so many similar models in the same years, as shown by the various catalog numbers and "Code Words" in the catalogs.

Did you get a serial number from it?

I think Ken (4gsr) is the Southbend expert here....maybe he will chime in about spindle thru-hole sizes.



MozamPete said:


> Am I correct that the selector handle on the apron is a power cross feed?



Yes, that's what mine does......here is a page from the manual here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/how-to-run-a-lathe.4/



-brino


----------



## MozamPete (Sep 14, 2015)

In case anyone is interested the auction closed and it went for the equivalent of US$446 - so that is what a South Bend Model R lathe is worth in New Zealand.

Seems cheap to me, but I decided I didn't really need another lathe, in a country I'm not living in at present, that I would be buying sight unseen, and have to press family into going and colleting and storing for me for who knows how long. Now if I could find one in South Africa going for that ............


----------

